# Tuscan Leveling System



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's something every tile and stone guy in the country should be interested in. 

The Tuscan Leveling System has been released to a major player in the industry for distribution. I don't know if it has been announced as yet but it will go on sale soon.

In addition, a website for professional installers is going to give away two "Tuscan Leveling System Kits" The kits will include a supply of tabs, caps, and a gun.

You must be a registered member of the site BEFORE you can qualify to participate in the give away.

Email me for the details.
[email protected]


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a good thread on the Tuscan System with some great photos:

http://www.thefloorpro.com/community/tools-equipment-and-supplies/1850-tuscan-leveling-system.html


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Get in on this contest *right now* before it's too late!!!

http://www.thefloorpro.com/communit...contest-tuscan-leveling-system-give-away.html


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Bud,

I just saw this thread and went in to the other forum, registered, filled out the questionaire and after all that, the administrator said I was too late. What a joke!


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

I didnt know 80% of the answers.....lol


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

When are they gonna get it distributed?

I'd like to see it in Dal Tile or the like.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> nwtile guy Hey Bud,
> 
> I just saw this thread and went in to the other forum, registered, filled out the questionnaire and after all that, the administrator said I was too late.


Sorry about the confusion. If you'll look at my first post in this thread it says:



> "You must be a registered member of the site BEFORE you can qualify to participate in the give away."


I see now where that may be confusing which was not the intent. That post was made 3-13-08 giving everyone plenty of time to register and qualify, I'm sorry you didn't see it in time. There will be more contests, it's a regular thing at that site.

Nice looking slate job by the way.



> What a joke!


Certainly isn't intended to be a joke. All such activities have rules. The give-aways there are for real. You have been registered here since February 2008, sorry you didn't see it sooner.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

The moderator over at that site is ,imo, very unprofessional. Not only did he not let me do the contest, but he totally banned me from the website! I am generally not a guy that complains or makes waves, but that dude is a clown! I never heard of a contest where you follow the rules and not only can't enter but then are banned from their website. Thanks for the heads up Bud, but the count me out on any more of these contests!


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> Ceramictec: "I didnt know 80% of the answers.....lol"


I saw to it that a few clicks of the mouse on the Internet would find the answers for you.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

It is not your fault, Bud. I figured since I registered before I filled out the questionaire that is was all good. Apparently not. There were no rules that said how long you had to be a member or a deadline for new members to participate. That was my biggest beef. Nowhere did it say that I had to be a member for such and such a time. Nowhere did it say that the deadline for new members was this date or that. I chalked that one up to poor organization or rigged giveaways. I don't know man. It just wasn't handled well.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> MattCoops: "When are they gonna get it distributed?
> I'd like to see it in Dal Tile or the like."


Matt the system is available at Gran Quartz now. There is a rumor that Dal may have it in the future but I can't confirm that at this time.:thumbup:



Here it is:
https://ecom.granquartz.com/VIA9/viaListProducts.jsp?stackTitle=Tuscan^Leveling^System&searchText=0812&reqTitle=TITLE_VIAUSERDOCLIST


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> nwtile guy: "It is not your fault, Bud. I figured since I registered before I filled out the questionnaire that is was all good. Apparently not. There were no rules that said how long you had to be a member or a deadline for new members to participate. That was my biggest beef. Nowhere did it say that I had to be a member for such and such a time. Nowhere did it say that the deadline for new members was this date or that. I chalked that one up to poor organization or rigged giveaways. I don't know man. It just wasn't handled well."


Can't argue with you. I guess we didn't think it through thoroughly enough. When there are a lot of details to be considered it's easy to over look the simple stuff. Keep in mind the sole purpose of a give-away like this is to promote the product and to promote the website. That's no secret to anyone, or it shouldn't be anyway.

I can assure you it's a legit deal. All the tools and products given away at that site in the past have been legit deals. There is more to come. There are tools waiting in the wings for future give-aways. Just participate and pay attention.

There is also a Workshop for installers and inspectors taking place in Tulsa right now that was co-sponsored by that website. You could have attended that also had you been there sooner. You snooze-you lose. You won't be finding any "rigged" anything at that site. You may find some honest mistakes as we are all human. The whole point in that website is to promote camaraderie and honestly in the flooring installer neighborhood and to have a place for peers to teach peers and for all of us to learn from each other as we go.:thumbup:

Sorry we screwed up a little. I wish I could tell you it will never happen again but hey, I ain't stickin' my neck out like that.:no:


----------



## JMFloors (Nov 1, 2006)

nwtile guy said:


> The moderator over at that site is ,imo, very unprofessional. Not only did he not let me do the contest, but he totally banned me from the website! I am generally not a guy that complains or makes waves, but that dude is a clown! I never heard of a contest where you follow the rules and not only can't enter but then are banned from their website. Thanks for the heads up Bud, but the count me out on any more of these contests!


You were banned for your continual harassment of me. I pointed out that rule #1 said you had to be a current member. I apologized a number of times when it was apparent you didn't understand that meant as of the time of the announcement. But that didn't all of a sudden make you eligible. I made it more clear by adding "(as of this announcement)" but still, you have been the only one who felt an unalienable right to be entered in the contest. You hassled me so much, I finally got sick of it and banned you. Congratulations, you one of only 2 people that are banned from TFP.



nwtile guy said:


> ... There were no rules that said how long you had to be a member or a deadline for new members to participate.


You know that isn't true.



> ... Nowhere did it say that I had to be a member for such and such a time. Nowhere did it say that the deadline for new members was this date or that.


I pointed this out to you every message you sent me. It is rule number one.



> I chalked that one up to poor organization or rigged giveaways. I don't know man. It just wasn't handled well.


Sorry you felt that way. I have been organizing contests for various websites and message boards for about 17 years now. Like I said in my last message to you (except my terminology might have been less family friendly than here), "There's always a donkey's patootie that comes along in any forum. Our quota has already been met."

R'gards,

Jim aka TFP Admin


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

Bud,

I was not happy with how the moderator handled the whole situation. I am a member of several forums and I am always looking for more places to learn and grow as a tilesetter. But it is like you say, those promos are to attract new members and promote the website, but when you go there and get treated like I did by a moderator, it is just unprofessional. I know everyone makes mistakes, but to call me names and then ban me from the site is crazy!! I just wanted to be treated fairly and I felt, in a way, discriminated against. All I did is follow what I thought were the rules. Anyway, enough said.


----------



## JMFloors (Nov 1, 2006)

nwtile guy said:


> I was not happy with how the moderator handled the whole situation.


I am the owner/administrator/webmaster. I would have approved if it was a moderator that handled the situation the same way.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

YO JIM,

You added that little part to rule number 1 after the fact to try and cover your butt. Not sure what you mean by hassled, but if me arguing the fact that it was not clear in the rules why I was not eligible is hassleing, then I guess I am guilty. Banning me from the site on a mistake by you: that is unprofessional. You do the math.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

It is also wierd how I have been a member to several forums and have never been anywhere close to a confrontation let alone being banned. I conduct myself in a professional manner almost all of the time. It isn't like I need your website to feel complete as a tile setter. I just enjoy reading other posts and occassionally responding here and there to help someone out. I stay out of the arguements and name calling. If it makes you feel more of a man to ban me from your site, then no problem. I can handle it. You don't have that much traffic on the tile side of things anyway.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ok guys, could we not bring the fight here? Bud admitted the rules were a bit odd but they were posted here back in March. Let's move on.....besides, last I heard I was the only eligible person to submit so far so I obviously won. Bud tried stumping me with 1 question but I did get it. So the system is already mine. :thumbup:


----------



## JMFloors (Nov 1, 2006)

nwtile guy said:


> YO JIM,
> 
> You added that little part to rule number 1 after the fact to try and cover your butt.


I added something I shouldn't have had to. What I added was redundant. If you don't understand the definition of "current member", it ain't my fault. Even if it could be easily misunderstood, you read the announcement BEFORE you registered. You registered so you could enter the contest you just read about. You should have realized that when you read the words, "current member" and you were NOT a current member when you read it, then that would mean YOU were not eligible.



> Not sure what you mean by hassled, but if me arguing the fact that it was not clear in the rules why I was not eligible is hassling, then I guess I am guilty. Banning me from the site on a mistake by you: that is unprofessional. You do the math.


I have been known to have knee-jerk reactions to people that won't be happy, no matter what you do. You continue even here to berate be for enforcing a rule you didn't understand. I kept telling you that you would not be eligible, but you continued to hassle me for it. I don't have time or patience enough to deal with people like you.


----------



## JMFloors (Nov 1, 2006)

angus242 said:


> ok guys, could we not bring the fight here?


You're right. I am sorry. It won't happen again. My last post was in composition when you posted the above.

Jim


----------

